# Week 17|18 B&W challenge: Hands



## zulu42 (May 15, 2021)

This challenge will run until May 2029, 2021.

The B&W Challenge is a fun thing, no competition and no prizes, this challenge will run for a period of two weeks. Please, only new photos taken during the duration of this challenge.

_Black and white photography accentuates form. What is a more elegant form than the human hand? Hands show age, youth, hard times, good living. Some people can read the lines in your palm and tell you mystic $hit!
Photograph hands in b&w, but, be creative, non-human hands are allowed as well!

Please enjoy the challenge!_


----------



## zulu42 (May 16, 2021)




----------



## zulu42 (May 18, 2021)




----------



## adamhiram (May 19, 2021)

This is from a wedding a shot recently.  I realized I hadn't gotten a closeup photo of their rings and the bride and groom had already changed, so I had them hold hands for this shot, careful to keep their flipflops out of the frame.




20210502-DSC_3241b-bw by adamhiram, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 19, 2021)




----------



## viathelens (May 19, 2021)




----------



## viathelens (May 19, 2021)




----------



## viathelens (May 19, 2021)




----------



## smithdan (May 20, 2021)




----------



## photoflyer (May 20, 2021)

Here is a tryptic taken this evening on a bike ride to the memorial.  Graduate.  Tourist. Bride & Groom.


----------



## smithdan (May 21, 2021)




----------



## photoflyer (May 21, 2021)

smithdan said:


> View attachment 244352


Excellent subject.  I can hear it from here.


----------



## zulu42 (May 22, 2021)




----------



## smithdan (May 22, 2021)




----------



## photoflyer (May 22, 2021)

So many good ones for this challenge.


----------



## smithdan (May 23, 2021)

mealtime over at the Braun's....


----------



## Photo Lady (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Photo Lady (May 30, 2021)




----------



## zulu42 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------

